# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#207-Θανάσης, Χαλκίδα

## θανάσης

Αν όλα πάνε καλά από το Σάββατο 17/5/2008 θα ξεκινήσω. Το κόμβο EWN#207.
Υπάρχουν 2 interfaces διαθέσιμα, και ψάχνω για της συνδέσεις.

----------


## PIT

Αντε καλη Αρχη Θαναση!!  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη, βασίζομε και στη βοήθεια σας.

----------


## θανάσης

Για προσωπικούς μου λόγους μου είναι αδύνατη πια η προσφορά για κόμβο του ewn.
Θα παραμείνω client για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## liousis

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Θανάση.Να έχεις υγεία και ότι ποθείς να πραγματοποιηθεί!  ::

----------

